# التلوث



## abdulrzzak (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


التلوث أحد أهم مشكلات عصرنا الحديث فلم يبقى أحد لم يتضرر بهذه الظاهرة و يحتاج لتضافر جهد الجميع للمحافظة على بيئة نظيفة للأجيال القادمة​ 

*التلوث*​ 
*إعداد د.م عبد الرزاق محمد سعيد التركماني*​ 
*1- العلم و التلوث:*

إن التلوث لا يحتاج إلى أحد كي يثبت تواجده، فهو قد اجتاح العالم بأسره و يأخذ عدة أشكال و أنواع. و على سبيل المثال، فمنظر غروب الشمس الجميل الذي نراه إنما ينتج عن تداخل الضوء مع الملوثات الجوية. إن التلوث يمكن أن يعرّف بأنه التأثير السلبي للملوثات على صحة البشر و سعادتهم وعلى بيئتهم المحيطة. و حتى نفهم بدقة و بشكل حقيقي التلوث فإنه علينا تحديد مصدر و طبيعة الملوثات الأساسية. إن الملوثات يمكن أن تنتج من المواد الملوثة الصادرة عن نشاطات الكائنات الحيّة و خصوصا" البشر. و على أية حال، فإن الملوثات يمكن أن تنتج عن عوامل الطبيعة أيضا" و هي ربما تكون بحالة صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية. الشكل ( 1 ) يبين المصادر الرئيسية للملوثات و معرف أن العديد منها ينتج بسبب النشاطات الزراعية و صناعات التعدين. و لكن أيضا" فإن التلوث يمكن أن ينشأ من النشاطات البشرية الغير مباشرة ، مثل حرق الوقود الاحفوري الذي يزيد من انبعاث غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون إلى الجو. 






​ 

الشكل ( 1 ) يبين مصادر الملوثات الرئيسية​ 

و هناك أنواعا" من التلوث تنتج عن عدم الإدارة الفعالة للملوثات و عدم التخلص الصحيح منها. و هذا ما يؤدي مثلا" إلى تلوث المياه بالعوامل الممرضة . و من الأمثلة الأخرى عن النشاطات البشرية حوادث انسكاب و تسرب المواد العضوية التي يمكن أن تكون سامة مثل المذيبات المكلورة أو التسربات النفطية الهيدروكربونية و التي يمكن أن تلوث المياه الجوفية أو السطحية. و بعض الملوثات الشائعة يكون تأثرها السلبي في مناطق بعيدة غير المناطق التي نشأت عنها. 

الشكل ( 2 ) يشير إلى الفروع العلمية التي تسهم في تفسير التلوث و تساعد في التحكم به و تحديد سبل معالجته.


​ 





​ 

الشكل ( 2 ) الفروع العلمية التي تسهم في تفسير التلوث​ 

*2- المنظور العام للبيئة:*

تلعب البيئة الدور الرئيسي في تحديد المصير النهائي للملوثات. فالبيئة تتألف من الأرض و الماء و الجو و كل الملوثات تصرف أو تلقى ضمن إحدى هذه العناصر المشكلة للبيئة. و حالما تتفاعل هذه الملوثات مع البيئة فإن تغيرات فيزيائية أو كيميائية يمكن أن تحث و ربما تغير البيئة المحيطة بمكان التلوث. إن الملوثات بدورها تنسجم مع القانون القائل بأن المادة لا تفنى و لكن تتحول من شكل إلى شكل آخر. و تبعا" للطريقة التي تطرح فيها المادة الملوثة إلى البيئة و حسب كمية طرحها و التغيرات التي تسببها فإنه عندئذ بالإمكان تحديد أثر هذه المادة الملوثة على البيئة. و من المهم أن نميز بأن البيئة من حيث المبدأ هي عبارة عن وحدة متكاملة و هذا يتضح بأن كل العمليات الفيزيائية والكيميائية و البيولوجية لا يمكن أن تحدث ضمن الهواء دون تأثر الماء أو الأرض و لكن هناك تداخل بين العناصر المشكلة للبيئة (ماء، هواء، تربة) مع العمليات المختلفة الحاصلة بسبب التغيرات الناجمة عن طرح الملوثات. إن مبدأ الوحدة المتكاملة للبيئة يعني أن أي مصدر يتم استهلاكه بنفس معدل إعادة بناءه و أن أي ملوث (ذو منشأ طبيعي) يطرح للبيئة سيتم تحطيمه و تحليله إلى عناصر بسيطة مفيدة يمكن استهلاكها من جديد. و هناك العديد من الملوثات ذات المنشأ الصناعي و التي من الصعب أن تتحلل بيولوجيا". كما أن بعض المركبات التي لا تعتبر بحد ذاتها مواد ملوثة يمكن أن تسبب التلوث إذا أضيفت إلى البيئة بتراكيز مرتفعة كما هو الحال في أسمدة النترات. فعادة ما تضاف هذه الأسمدة لتحسن التربة و لكنها تنتهي إلى مصادر المياه الجوفية التي تستخدم للشرب و ينتج عنها أمراض تصيب الأطفال الرضّع.
بعض الملوثات تكون طبيعية بالكامل كما هو الحال عليه في العوامل الممرضة البكتيرية (Microbial Pathogens) و حتى لو تواجدت في البيئة بتراكيز بسيطة إلا أنها تكون قادرة على التسبب بالأمراض للبشر. هناك آليتان تمنعان العوامل الممرضة من الانتشار و التزايد :

- نفاذ المواد المغذية 
- تعرض الكائنات الدقيقة لمواد سامة تثبطها و تؤدي إلى موتها

منذ ملايين السنين كانت البيئة قادرة على استيعاب الملوثات المطروحة بسبب ضعف الكثافة السكانية و قلة المواد الملوثة المطروحة. و خلال هذه الفترة كانت المصادر الطبيعية المتنوعة غنية و هذا ما أعطى البيئة إمكانية التأقلم و التعامل بسهولة مع أي تلوث يحصل في مكان ما. مؤخرا" ومع بدء عدد سكان الأرض بالتزايد السريع و هذا ما ترافق باستنزاف المصادر الطبيعية و بطرح كميات كبيرة من الملوثات إلى البيئة المحيطة. الشكل ( 3 ) يبين تزايد عدد السكان على مر السنين.





 
الشكل ( 3 ) يبين تزايد عدد السكان على مر السنين​ 
و حاليا" يزيد عدد السكان حول العالم على 6 مليارات نسمة و هذا ترافق مع نشاطات زراعية و صناعية واسعة الانتشار و كان لهذه النشاطات الأثر البالغ في صرف الملوثات الخطرة بكافة أشكالها إلى البيئة.


*3- نظرة عامة لخصائص البيئة:*

حتى يتم تعيين المحتوى الفعلي للتلوث الحاصل لابد من إجراء المراقبة البيئية للموقع الملوّث. و هذا يعني تحديد التوصيف اللازم للموقع و للمنطقة المصابة و مقارنتها مع المناطق المجاورة غير المصابة لتحديد مستوى و درجة التلوث. و لذلك لابد من أخذ عينات للتربة و الماء و الهواء و فحصها مخبريا".

للمزيد يرجى مراجعة الرابط التالي

http://4enveng.com/pdetails.php?id=15


----------



## allhgory (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا........


----------

